# Using c/c pen as an eyedropper



## InvisibleMan (Jun 22, 2012)

I want to see if my threads are good enough to just dump ink into the barrel and use that way.  I think that's called an eyedropper, correct?  

Anyway, do I simply put ink in from the section end and put a little silicon grease on the section threads?  Seems easy if the threads don't leak.

I've been using 9 x .75 threads for the section.  I think that should work.  If I like this, would it be better to get an M9 x .5 tap and die for future pens?

I have an idea for a blank I'd like to try for these, so hopefully it'll work out.

Thanks.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jun 22, 2012)

Your M9 x .75 should be just fine as long as you add a little silicone to the threads.  You can even add an "O" ring as well, but most likely not necessary.


----------



## glycerine (Jun 22, 2012)

I used a 9 x .75 on my first kitless, on the section and I believe on the back end as well, might have been 8 x .75 on the back, but in either case, I used silicone grease on ALL threads (except for the cap of course) and haven't had any issues.  I greased the feed housing threads as well...


----------



## glycerine (Jun 22, 2012)

By the way, I like the eyedropper just because there are less "parts" and it can hold a LOT of ink!


----------



## InvisibleMan (Jun 22, 2012)

glycerine said:


> By the way, I like the eyedropper just because there are less "parts" and it can hold a LOT of ink!



I really like the concept because of the capacity.  

Good point on greasing the feed housing threads.  I may not have thought about that.  Seems that area could be a trouble spot.


----------



## InvisibleMan (Jun 22, 2012)

IPD_Mr said:


> Your M9 x .75 should be just fine as long as you add a little silicone to the threads.  You can even add an "O" ring as well, but most likely not necessary.



Thanks, I thought about the O ring, but would really like to avoid it if possible.  I like simple:biggrin:.


----------



## watch_art (Jun 22, 2012)

You don't have to grease the feed housing threads.  Absolutely not necessary.  Just be sure it's in there snug as it should be.  As for the threads - even M10x1 would be fine with a little silicone grease.  Ever seen a Platinum Preppy?  They're $3 pens that people convert all the time.  The threads are something like 1 or 1.5 pitch, and a little grease on those keeps them sealed up just fine as well.


----------



## Texatdurango (Jun 22, 2012)

As the others, I've made dozens of pens where I relied on the threads to maintain a leak free join and 9mm x .75mm works fine with a dab of silicone grease (found in the plumbing dept of any Lowes or Home Depot).

As for the .5mm pitch, thinking that finer must be better, I tried a few and while they do indeed work, they aren't any better than the .75mm pitch threads since they all make leak free joints.  The problem you might face is that materials like Ebonite and some acrylics don't take the .5mm pitch threads well and you wind up with threads breaking off or crumbling.

I plan on taking a dozen or so bulb fillers to my next pen show and am thinking of going online and finding a source for a handful of those tiny "throw away" packs of silicone grease and including a few with each pen sale.


----------



## glycerine (Jun 22, 2012)

Texatdurango said:


> As the others, I've made dozens of pens where I relied on the threads to maintain a leak free join and 9mm x .75mm works fine with a dab of silicone grease (found in the plumbing dept of any Lowes or Home Depot).
> 
> As for the .5mm pitch, thinking that finer must be better, I tried a few and while they do indeed work, they aren't any better than the .75mm pitch threads since they all make leak free joints. The problem you might face is that materials like Ebonite and some acrylics don't take the .5mm pitch threads well and you wind up with threads breaking off or crumbling.
> 
> I plan on taking a dozen or so bulb fillers to my next pen show and am thinking of going online and finding a source for a handful of those tiny "throw away" packs of silicone grease and including a few with each pen sale.


 
George, the "throw away" packs is a great idea.  I've wondered if the little pouches of brake pad grease you can get at the automotive stores is just silicone grease, do you have any idea?  I'll have to look at them next time I see them...


----------



## watch_art (Jun 22, 2012)

Some of those automotive greases have other additives that can eat up plastics and destroy pens.  The silicon grease vs whatever debate has gone on many times over at FPN, and it's just best (and very cheap) to get the pure silicone grease.  Plumbers or divers grease are both good.  There's no reason to try to find alternatives.  THe hardware store and its plumbing section is just as easy to get to as an automotive store.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jun 22, 2012)

Brian Goulet carries these which you could probably make yourself.  If you only need a few, might not be worth the trouble.

Silicone Grease


----------



## glycerine (Jun 22, 2012)

watch_art said:


> Some of those automotive greases have other additives that can eat up plastics and destroy pens. The silicon grease vs whatever debate has gone on many times over at FPN, and it's just best (and very cheap) to get the pure silicone grease. Plumbers or divers grease are both good. There's no reason to try to find alternatives. THe hardware store and its plumbing section is just as easy to get to as an automotive store.


 
Not looking for an alternative, just smaller "one-time-use" type packaging like George mentioned.  I've got a little tub of it already.


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Jun 22, 2012)

If you already have a supply you could use something like the following, they look to be available in 1ml or 5ml, clear, white or black and in different lot quantities.

25 - PLASTIC 5 ML SAMPLE HINGED JARS CONTAINERS #5076 | eBay

AK


----------



## Texatdurango (Jun 22, 2012)

silicone dielectric grease lubricant 10 lb bulk can | eBay


OK, found the silicone, now to find some tiny jars! :biggrin:


----------



## InvisibleMan (Jun 22, 2012)

Texatdurango said:


> silicone dielectric grease lubricant 10 lb bulk can | eBay
> 
> 
> OK, found the silicone, now to find some tiny jars! :biggrin:



That's fine for now, but will that guy be around next week when I need more?

:biggrin:


----------



## dow (Jun 22, 2012)

I was thinking more along the line of these:
NATURAL PLASTIC COSMETIC SAMPLE HINGED JARS CONTAINERS - 1 ML

They're 1ml, which should last a good while if all you're doing is greasing threads once in a while.  Shoot, the tub that I got from the plumbing section at HD is probably four years old or more, and has hardly been touched, and I believe that it's about 1/2 oz (15 ml).  Mate it up with a one pound tub of *this* and you could do a gob of  gimme's for about almost nothing and still have a slew left over for your own use.

Oops.  Never mind on the silicone grease.  That's a better deal. 

InvisibleMan:  Just *what* are you planning to do with 10lb of silicone grease a week?:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## InvisibleMan (Jun 22, 2012)

dow said:


> I was thinking more along the line of these:
> NATURAL PLASTIC COSMETIC SAMPLE HINGED JARS CONTAINERS - 1 ML
> 
> They're 1ml, which should last a good while if all you're doing is greasing threads once in a while.  Shoot, the tub that I got from the plumbing section at HD is probably four years old or more, and has hardly been touched, and I believe that it's about 1/2 oz (15 ml).  Mate it up with a one pound tub of *this* and you could do a gob of  gimme's for about almost nothing and still have a slew left over for your own use.
> ...



Hey, what happens in my post stays in my post.


----------



## dow (Jun 22, 2012)

ROFL!


----------



## Twissy (Jun 22, 2012)

Sounds to me like a use for all those tiny bags we keep from the kit pens! I give some of my customers a little bit of Ren wax in the small bags.


----------

